# How do you label your tanks?



## Lopez (Jan 15, 2005)

Just curious how everyone labels their containers?

Do you note anything particular, or just put "G.rosea - "Fluffy"" on the label  or maybe you don't bother at all.

Personally, I put the species name, the initials of the breeder/supplier, when they were hatched (assuming I know) and the number of the spider (ie subfusca no1 subfusca no 2 etc) as well as the country of origin if it's a "regional variant"., and when I'm sure, I'll put the sex too.


----------



## becca81 (Jan 15, 2005)

I label mine with the scientific name, and then the "pet" name.

I've been keeping all the info such as sex, etc. in a log in Microsoft Excel.

Reactions: Like 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## shogun804 (Jan 15, 2005)

i put the latin name, the date of purchase or hatched out whatever one i know of.  and if i have multiple of the same specie they get the label 1A 1B 1C etc on the side of the enclosure..then the rest of the info is in were i keep my notes.


----------



## CherishYour_f8 (Jan 15, 2005)

Scientific name,common name,number,and dealers initials on all enclosures.Also all this is written in a notepad with date of purchase,TR/AB,size at purchase , molt dates and price.
The collection is growing and its important to keep organized


----------



## Freddie (Jan 15, 2005)

I usually glue there little labels where reads all what i have to know.
On some cages i have write only number.


----------



## Windchaser (Jan 15, 2005)

I put the generally accepted common name (according to the ATS), the full scientific name, date acquired and hatch date, if known. I like the idea of also putting the dealer name on it as well.

The main reason I put the common name on the label is when I do presentations to young school kids, it is easier to ise the common name. I do explain why there are problems with them, and why it is best to use the scientific name, but for the short presentations, the common names are easier for a class full of 7 year old kids. My own kids all know the scientific names for our tarantulas. We even quiz each othe ron speeling at times.


----------



## Sasa (Jan 15, 2005)

I have only sex and latin name. If I have many of them I put number too.

Like this:






I have also computer program (my husband made it for me) where I have also possible name, size, molts, feeding, birth date, dealer/breeder, price, date of purchase etc.

Yeah, it seems difficult, but I just have to click T´s name to mark that I have fed her.


----------



## Crotalus (Jan 15, 2005)

I only label my slings, premade stickers with "ART:" on them (SPECIES in swedish)
Can look something like this:


/Lelle


----------



## SpiderDork (Jan 15, 2005)

I guess I'm in the minority here, I don't label the enclosures but I do maintain a record of every spider along with daily observations.


----------



## Immortal_sin (Jan 15, 2005)

I only put what species (IE: AVMET), and number it if I have more than one (IE: AVMET01).
I'll put the sex if known. All other info (date aquired, molt dates, breeding info etc) is in my Access Arachnopets db. or on my Excel spreadsheet.
I will also put the stock number if it's from someone that uses those


----------



## Dark Raptor (Jan 15, 2005)

I put on my tanks only label with "jolly roger" when spider is fast, agressive and has strong venom... like Poecilotheria.
All spider and insect data are recorded in my notepad.


----------



## BlkCat (Jan 15, 2005)

The ones I got from espiderworld, I keep the label that comes with the spider. I tape it to the enclosure.  The others, I write the initials of the scientific name on  the lid of thier enclosure.


----------



## moricollins (Jan 15, 2005)

my slings get a number on them, as well as the initials of the species (ie. BV for Brachypelma vagans).  the numbers are then entered into my computer (into a spreadsheet) which has more details (date acquired, scientific name, size, sex, etc).

adults will follow the same numbering system,
Mori


----------



## Greg Wolfe (Jan 15, 2005)

*ID stickers...*

I had a friend print up some white 4" x 2" removable stickers for all my tanks and enclosures. It says "Tarantula Tag" with dedicated lines for Genus, species, Origin, date acquired, sex and misc. info.
It's easy to locate one now, instead of digging around back there.
Becca-
I like your plastic enclosures with the drilled airholes, did you make those?


----------



## LPacker79 (Jan 16, 2005)

Scientific name, ID # (ex. TAPplu1, 2, 3, etc), and sex. The person it was purchased from and the date of purchase are recorded in a log book.


----------



## Gregg1LE (Jan 16, 2005)

Label on my big girls tank:
Birdie(name)
Lasiodora Parahybana(scientific name)
Brazilian Salmon Pink Birdeater(common name)
E-Spiderworld(place of purchase)
5-1-02(date of posession)

I also keep a post it note for molt dates on the tank.


----------



## mimic58 (Jan 16, 2005)

I have simply labeled mine as follows
b.Smithi                   (nice)            
A.avicularia              (nice ish)
c. cyaneopubescens  (not nice) 
P.murinus                 (horrid!)


----------



## Dragoon (Jan 16, 2005)

I use little white sticker labels. One label has the scientific name in bold black. The other has the common name in a pale blue pen I have. 

If there is more than one of that species, they are given a number. 
A.avic 1, A.avic 2, etc.  I have a notebook that I record date acquired, molts, escapes and recaptures (hehe), and anything else significant. I do not record molts from babies. I only start keeping track of the molts once they graduate out of the sauce cups. 

I only name the known female spiders I have. (I'm going to have them a while!). I bought some wooden heart shapes, and I'm going to paint their pet names on them real nice when I have some time. I'll stick them to their tanks with stick-tac or something easily removable. 
Hey, I'm a girl....I can have little hearts on my tanks if I want to....
D.


----------



## Nerri1029 (Jan 16, 2005)

Greg Wolfe said:
			
		

> I had a friend print up some white 4" x 2" removable stickers for all my tanks and enclosures. It says "Tarantula Tag" with dedicated lines for Genus, species, Origin, date acquired, sex and misc. info.
> It's easy to locate one now, instead of digging around back there.
> Becca-
> I like your plastic enclosures with the drilled airholes, did you make those?


Here's the Tarantula Tag he was talking about 

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=35058


----------



## BakuBak (Jan 16, 2005)

i dont give any labels

Reactions: Clarification Please 1


----------



## Malkavian (Jan 17, 2005)

At this point all I have is a G.pulchra and an A.seemani, so I dont see that there's much need of cage labels for me right now. I could definitly seeing labeling vials if i had more than one small sling around though


----------



## Ultimate Instar (Jan 17, 2005)

I pretty much do it the way others have labeled their Ts, but I tape over the labels to make them waterproof.  That way, I don't worry about destroying the label during cage cleaning.  If I move the T to a new cage, I carefully peel off the label and attach it to the new one.  Oh, and I don't keep track of the price I paid for the T because I don't want to know how bad my addiction has gotten.  Besides, it doesn't help much; it's only important to know the current value of the T.

Karen N.


----------



## 911 (Apr 8, 2008)

Use a label maker for: Scientific name, common name, their name, and if i feel it applies "do not open"


----------



## Aschamne (Apr 8, 2008)

My wife wants me to label them with the common name, which I do plan on doing for her(eventually).  I do not have any labels on them as I know what they are by appearance(although if I do get more pokeys I will consider it for them).

Art


----------



## bio teacher (Apr 8, 2008)

I use a label maker and put the scientific name (Genus and species) on the container. Everything else I keep in my computer. I have a seperate folder for each T that includes the following: Place and date of purchase, size, WC or CB, sex, molting dates along with sizes, and cage setup (container, substrate, decoration, ...)


----------



## Anastasia (Apr 8, 2008)

I have large horde of them and I been keeping track each and every one even tiny slings, molts and all
and for this reason I need to tag em so I know when and where I got hem from and when or I hatched them myself, ETC
so here is my tag (code)
TA1206PSub121A
lol, 
now here how it coded 'TA' is who I got from '1206' date mo/yr I got it in
'PSub' Genus and species, '121' count number 'A' blodline
then I put em all in my laptop and try to keep track of them


----------



## Drachenjager (Apr 8, 2008)

Windchaser said:


> My own kids all know the scientific names for our tarantulas. We even quiz each othe ron speeling at times.


LOL who is doing the quizzing lol


----------



## Sunset (Jul 22, 2009)

i don't put tags on my cages because i don't have many T's right now so i can remember the name. But once i have more ill probably put the pet name down because i cant say or read the other Latin  name


----------



## reverendsterlin (Jul 22, 2009)

label maker with latin only


----------



## Mad Hatter (Oct 4, 2009)

Nerri1029 said:


> Here's the Tarantula Tag he was talking about
> 
> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=35058


*Nerri1029*! I just found this thread. 

Thank you for the link to the Tarantula Tag!

*becca81*, I love that setup - I wish mine looked as professional elegant as yours!


Here is how I label my tanks:

_Scientific name_
(Insert Common Name) Tarantula*
"Personal Name"

* an example of this would read as <Mexican Red Rump Tarantula>,
<Chilean Rose Tarantula>, or <Brazilian Black Tarantula>

Here are some photos of the labels on my tanks:






(yes, I know, not all the personal names are enclosed in quotation marks. What can I say, I _try_ to be consistent.)







And... sometimes the containers are just too tiny for all that detail...







Additional information is written down on index cards:

This is the "legend" or the prototype I use for writing down the information:







Here is an example of one of my cards:







(I lost everything in the move, and I am only just re-creating all my T-card's --- from memory alone. That's why it may seem like there is very little info on that one example - a T that I've had about 5 years. I used to have full molt records on her since she was a 0.75 in. sling!)


----------



## ZergFront (Oct 4, 2009)

If it's just cheap tuppleware or mealworm containers, I use pen but won't be doing that with the Michael's containers anymore... (might get some labeling stickers) I have two of those square boxes labeled "Avicularia versicolor." Problem is.... they both have a Psalmopoeus irminia. 

 Anyone know how to remove ink? LOL!


----------



## Mack&Cass (Oct 4, 2009)

We use a label maker, we put latin name and pet name. All other pertinent, such as supplier, sex, etc goes into our electronic records.


----------



## Teal (Oct 4, 2009)

*I just recently put my first labels on containers! I labeled my two pokies, so I'd know which was regalis and which was pederseni.. they look the same when they are tiny! lol I also labeled the smaller guys, and some of the Ts I got that I wasn't waiting for but just decided on while they were infront of me. I just put the scientific name on the label, and their pet name so far. I keep all other records in a notebook. *


----------



## vohnholley (Oct 4, 2009)

I use the latin names on each container. If i have more than one of a certain species i put the day  it arrived in my home. I dont worry so much about the common name because its just easier for me that way. i make my ids say the latin names also. Unfortunately the majority of my specimens are very small so i dont really know the sex as of yet.


----------



## Jackuul (Oct 4, 2009)

Mad Hatter said:


> *Nerri1029*! I just found this thread.
> 
> Thank you for the link to the Tarantula Tag!
> 
> ...


I have to say that is really nice!  I may implement something similar to that now, as I like it more than my current "just write all over the tupperware!" method.


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Oct 5, 2009)

A month ago I started using these 1.5" by .5" filing lables I found in my desk. I just use scientific names. Since the labels are small, I don't have room for the full name. I label first letter followed by species. If there's room I will add to the current tag the species color form, or a common name acronym.

eg: _"B. smithi"_ or _"P. murinus_ RCF (OBT)" 

My collection is still small enough that I can keep track of which is which, and who is who. As I expand I'll probably end up doing something else, but this works for now.


----------



## Agent Jones (Oct 5, 2009)

I live in a dormitory and a lot of really dumb people come in my room to look at my collection. So I just make sure they understand this legend:

Plain black - docile, run-of-the-mill T
Outlined in orange - aggressive ('defensive' for the nitpickers here) species or specimen
Outlined in red - the more venomous species

And I know I'll get flamed for the skull & crossbones, but I think it does a better, more clear, job of scaring away idiots who'd like to stick their hands in my pokie tanks.

(Sorry it's blurry, cell phone cam)



Before specimens are named, they're simply numbered and all other data is kept in a binder.


----------



## Tapahtyn (Oct 5, 2009)

I have labels ive printed mainly for others to learn about the Ts latin name, common name, where located and possible size when full grown.  I have my other info for me on the Tarantula keeper made by talkenlate.  It's a great program that I've kept track of sex, date of purchase, molt history, feeding schedule and name pretty cool!!


----------



## EightLeggedFrea (Oct 5, 2009)

My criteria:

Pet name, based on gender/personality/species.
Scientific name--
(Common name)
Temperament

If anyone molts I make a date note of that by writing it on a note pad, taping it to the enclosure, and leave it there as a reminder until the T starts eating again.


----------



## Kuro (Oct 5, 2009)

my T's have the latin name and "pet" name on their enclosure.


then i have a note book that has their latin name, common name, date of purchase, sex if known, who i got them from, and then when they molt i write it down to record it.


----------



## paul fleming (Oct 5, 2009)

No.......I am the only one who needs to know what they contain and I know what is in every tank........no need........not as if the Mrs. offers to feed or rehouse them


----------



## micheldied (Oct 5, 2009)

i only label them when the containers already have been labelled by the dealer.
i just remember who is who.


----------



## bloodred1889 (Feb 18, 2013)

I know this is an old thread but i think its interesting to know how others do things.
heres how I label my tanks:

scientific name
common name
sex
who it was named by and when.

heres a pic.
View attachment 113184


----------



## Marijan2 (Feb 18, 2013)

I label them with black marker directly on the enclosure(acetone ftw) by their shortened latin name and number if i have multiple of one specie, like: A ver 1

Other info(feeding schedule with size of feeder, moulting dates and size before/after) in full latin names i keep in excel doc.


----------



## bloodred1889 (Feb 19, 2013)

weird I think I'm the only one who puts who it was named by and when... I like that idea though, because I like the old Victorian collectors. 



bloodred1889 said:


> I know this is an old thread but i think its interesting to know how others do things.
> heres how I label my tanks:
> 
> scientific name
> ...


----------



## jecraque (Feb 19, 2013)

Eh, formalities are for my preserved collections--the live pets can get the full treatment when they expire, provided I get to them before much damage is done. binomial and sex works for me.


----------



## Solucki (Feb 19, 2013)

I hate my handwriting and I'm slightly OCD. So this my label. It helps when I go out of town. I had a friend feed them for me.


----------



## jakykong (Feb 19, 2013)

jecraque said:


> Eh, formalities are for my preserved collections--the live pets can get the full treatment when they expire, provided I get to them before much damage is done. binomial and sex works for me.


Same here. I let a little python script I wrote keep track of feedings/moltings/etc., as well as the sex, and so the tanks just have a binomial and an ID number.


----------



## jdl (Feb 20, 2013)

I put initials of the scientific name (Chromatopelma cyaneobubescens = CC the year I think it hatched and where it came from. Ex. Ken the bug guy  KTBG).  I now have multiples of a few females I am going to breed, so I may put a number in the order I bred them  ex.  Psalmopoeus irminia  =  PI KTBG 12 #1.  If I have 2 that have the same initial for scientific name  like Phormictopus cancerides and Psalmopoeus cambridgei  Then I use PH CAN and P CAM.


----------



## jakykong (Feb 20, 2013)

jdl said:


> I put initials of the scientific name (Chromatopelma cyaneobubescens = CC the year I think it hatched and where it came from. Ex. Ken the bug guy  KTBG).  I now have multiples of a few females I am going to breed, so I may put a number in the order I bred them  ex.  Psalmopoeus irminia  =  PI KTBG 12 #1.  If I have 2 that have the same initial for scientific name  like Phormictopus cancerides and Psalmopoeus cambridgei  Then I use PH CAN and P CAM.


I'm curious how you deal with species that have the same initials. Like Psalmopoeus cambridgei and Pterinochilus chordatus? I imagine as adults it wouldn't be all that difficult, but as slings, do you have a way to keep from getting them confused? (Really just out of curiosity. Not that there's anything wrong with your system!)


----------



## singaporesling (Feb 23, 2013)

Pet name then common name then latin name.....Vanessa the venezuelan sun tiger (psalmopoeos irminia)


----------



## poisoned (Feb 23, 2013)

This thread makes me happy, because there are no common names in Slovenian language. I only have small slings labeled. When they areover 1" I know who they are 

Once I move I might put some nice tags on display tanks. Not for me but for my visitors.


----------



## grayzone (Feb 23, 2013)

Solucki said:


> View attachment 113213
> 
> I hate my handwriting and I'm slightly OCD. So this my label. It helps when I go out of town. I had a friend feed them for me.


Is it me, or is this a P. metallica in a tank labeled for rufilata?


----------



## Philth (Feb 23, 2013)

grayzone said:


> Is it me, or is this a P. metallica in a tank labeled for rufilata?


Its you

_P. metallica_ dosen't have any yellow on the femurs, but _P. rufilata_ does, as well with some strong blue iridescent color._ P.metallica_ only shows yellow on the ventral tibia.

Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grayzone (Feb 24, 2013)

shoulda known that haha. I just double checked my Pmet.

Did not know rufilata had the blues too..


----------



## Nada (Feb 24, 2013)

Latin Name, Gender(if confirmed), # (in this case that is X.Immanis #4 of the 6 that I have), and moult dates for the year.


----------



## In aqua pura (Feb 24, 2013)

All my terrariums are marked as follows: type of spider species, the conditions (humidity and temperature), country of origin, the degree of aggressiveness.


----------



## Heckboy (Feb 24, 2013)

ZergFront said:


> If it's just cheap tuppleware or mealworm containers, I use pen but won't be doing that with the Michael's containers anymore... (might get some labeling stickers) I have two of those square boxes labeled "Avicularia versicolor." Problem is.... they both have a Psalmopoeus irminia.
> 
> Anyone know how to remove ink? LOL!


I just started and got the idea of using a dry-erase marker on my plastic and glass enclosures.
That way it can be changed at will. Just label a corner or something that doesn't get rubbed by your hand when you move the enclosure.
A Sharpie is good for the glass jars, since it rubs off with some wiping; easily, but not too easily.


----------



## grayzone (Feb 24, 2013)

I just put the scientific name via a label maker. I know which ones are male or female (assuming theyre sexed)
I house mostly all my ts the same way as long as theyre similar, so i dont feel the need to add temp/humidity requirements.
Nobody really messes with, interacts with, looks at my ts besides ME so i dont feel the need to go all out on obscuring their enclosures


----------



## Moyzie (Jun 30, 2022)

Im currently looking online at pre designed stickers, some with maps, sci names, common names, expected sizes, diet, hometown... favourite football team - that sort of thing. Weighing up costs vs designing and printing my own.


----------



## spideyspinneret78 (Jul 2, 2022)

I use a label maker and create labels that look like this:

Tarantula's Name (and 1.0, 0.1, or 0.001)
Latin Name
Common Name

I also have a system that uses colors to designate venom potency and individual temperament. I attach stickers of different colors to the enclosures, and have it posted in my tarantula room in case of emergencies or if someone else is caring for my tarantulas for a few days. For my S. calceatum, P. ornatas, and C. schmidti, I have warning labels attached to their enclosures for safety reasons.


----------



## Shinn (Jul 2, 2022)

I just label mine naughty/nice.


----------



## 8 legged (Jul 2, 2022)




----------

